# Attaching marble face to old fireplace?



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I have been getting some real interesting ones this week.

Hopefully you guys can tell me if I am on the right track with this one.

Early 1800's home, the fireplace in one of the rooms has gone through multiple face lifts over the years, but the guy that owns it now tracked down the original marble that was on it and wants it all put back together.

Here is what is in place now, it was rebuilt not very long ago with a steel lintel added, the flue is blocked off and his plan is to put a small ventless propane log in there just for the look.










Here is the face he wants on it.










My plan is to measure everything a million times and make a tracing of the arch, then brick up the entire thing including the arch and mantle, then clean the original lime mortar off the back of the marble and use thin set to attach them.

The backs of the marble pieces are all rough cut, so I think thinset should do it, the exception being the mantle piece, which I am not too concerned about anyway since it should have a nice ledge to sit on.

The keystone looking piece originally had some sort of lag attached to it then pinned into what I assume was brick, I could emulate that with a bar and some epoxy with no problems I think.

I have honestly never attempted anything like this, but the pieces are all pre-cut, they just need the brick behind them to attach too.

Any suggestions on something I might be overlooking?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Don't over think it. Sounds like you have it under control. Just make sure the thinset is compatible with the marble. Some light stone can be stained by some mortars.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

CJKarl said:


> Don't over think it. Sounds like you have it under control. Just make sure the thinset is compatible with the marble. Some light stone can be stained by some mortars.


I will probably go with white thinset anyway, just on the off chance some of those cuts don't line up like they are supposed to.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Sounds like a perfect plan

Would certainly be an improvement that's for sure. Funny how things go around like this. Reminds me a bit of a house a friend was telling me about. The Homeowners decide the old vinyl sidinglooks like crap so they decide they want something more rustic for their country home. They decide on "fake" log siding, basically logs sawn to 1" and assembled to look like a log home. they start pulling off the vinyl and find some old wood siding, pull that off and there's the old log home. No wonder the window wells were so deep


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

I did a lot restoration work on marble fireplaces surrounds. They all assembled with plaster. Never thought to make a photo and only in this one you can see plaster residue.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

"Small propane log", unvented, Not recommended. Mortar by open flame, won't last, eventually voids leading to wood framing....

Any fire place that will "work" will be used and abused during periods of power outages.

Real Fire= Real working flue, Why not pull some stainless double wall through old chimney?

Would you plug in six 500 Watt Halogen lights inside that "fireplace" for 12 hours and not worry about a fire starting? w/out any air movement? Did you examine the framing around the firebox on all five sides? You are betting your career and your cilent's life on a maybe otherwise. That is just a tiny 10 KBTU gas log, smaller than a regular stove top burner's output.

Marble proportions don't seem to match opening, did you lower lintel?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Fouthgeneration said:


> "Small propane log", unvented, Not recommended. Mortar by open flame, won't last, eventually voids leading to wood framing....
> 
> Any fire place that will "work" will be used and abused during periods of power outages.
> 
> ...


He's not installing gas logs, he's installing new facing, his job is purely cosmetic. Let sitdown do is job and the gas fitter can do his own. But i guess you're also the guy who is a CPA.

What framing are you talking about anyway? There is plenty of clearance to any combustibles, (at least 8" probably more, looks like 2 pieces of drywall glued to the face where there is no baseboard). The joints all look full, no issues for anyone on a computer that isn't there.

You really think everyone else is incompetent don't you. 

He addressed the fact that the proportions aren't correct by saying he was planning on in-filling


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

The lawyers and survivors will come after anyone with equity after the fire.
Depraved indifference, maybe not, jail and broke.
My CPA says don't touch this with a Canadian stick. "I didn't notice the working gas line..." Not much pausible deniability here.

I'll quit using firebrick and fireclay... none used here...

My X-ray vision isn't working today over the InterNet, I can't tell if Mr mason and mr. Carpenter 1820 version followed safe framing practices, or if someone in the last 2 centuries figured, hey this fireplace is abandoned, we can frame into it now...

The marble mantle is pretty though...

The OPer is helping build a faux fireplace that to many looks like a real fireplace, legally it will be an "attractive nuisance", a real lawyer can explain.

Reinstall marble fireplace mantle, lovely appropriate detail, add on gas log without flue or air source in re-enveloped house, Sue fest/tradegy.

The difference between me and you DM, is if I'm wrong, nobody dies/sued into poverty.


----------



## masonkable (Apr 8, 2013)

Attaching something precast and unsure about bonding or adhering to sub-surface? 
Maybe check with some of the many suppliers of pre-cast accessories and use a Z clip? sp? ,aka hidden fastener, or similar to attach the marble along with the thin-set. I know when they veneer the side of a building with granite panels or marble they have dado slots cut in and use the clip specified to hold that panel to the wall.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I doubt anyone's going to die or get sued, but those ventless gas fireplaces will definitely fog up the windows in the winter. I'm not certain there are any happy customers for those things. Not your problem, I realize; post pictures when you're done.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Fouthgeneration said:


> The difference between me and you DM, is if I'm wrong, nobody dies/sued into poverty.


Must be terrifying to leave the house knowing that anything you do could possibly kill someone and result in you getting sued. 

Relax, he's putting up some marble, he's not installing gas logs. Gas fitters get paid very well to do their job,and to be knowledgeable about it, let sitdown get paid well to do his


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Sitdwnandhngon, you can read a little more:
http://chesneys.com/documents/product-documentation/installation-of-fireplaces.pdf


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

For anyone concerned it has a functional flue in it already, he pulled out an oil burner before the lintel was added and the brick was repointed.

As mentioned above though, the gas log is none of my concern, I was hired to attach the marble.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Fouthgeneration said:


> The lawyers and survivors will come after anyone with equity after the fire.
> Depraved indifference, maybe not, jail and broke.
> My CPA says don't touch this with a Canadian stick. "I didn't notice the working gas line..." Not much pausible deniability here.
> 
> ...


Jesus dude, I bet you are a blast at parties.

Take a pill or something.

The guy installing whatever accessory he will be using in there will be the one to inspect the flue, framing set backs and run the gas lines.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I doubt anyone's going to die or get sued, but those ventless gas fireplaces will definitely fog up the windows in the winter. I'm not certain there are any happy customers for those things. Not your problem, I realize; post pictures when you're done.


I will be sure to let him know that.

I'm not a fan of ventless propane heaters in general, I always think they have a bad smell to them.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

I come here for different view points, I figure there are enough back slappers on the Forum...

Plan for the worse, Hope for the best, Don't take UNECCESSARY risks...
I'd hate to see some hard working forum member having to work several years to repay a mistake made in a couple of hours....


----------

